# New jet guy here



## Lennyg3 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey all,

I'm new to this forum, but not new to fishing. I'm a riverholic. I love fishing the suskie. I recently upgraded from my 15' sea nymph with a 20 merc jet to a G3 HP180 with a 115/80. I pick it up tomorrow, and can't wait. I even took fri off from work so I can get out and run it.  
What kind of mph should I expect out of this rig? I'll get some pics up ASAP...


----------



## Lennyg3 (Nov 17, 2011)

Here's some pics

Old Boat. My first river boat. I've caught a lot of fish from this thing.  























But out with the old, in with the new. Only pic I have right now.






and the tow rig with my sill water boat. 18' Tracker Targa with a 75 4 stroke.


----------



## Canoeman (Nov 17, 2011)

Welcome aboard Lenny.. Getting new toys is fun, its great you took the day off to run your new rig!!

Alot of the MPH is going to depend on setup and weight, batteries,tank size and amount of gear n people etc.. and how you add the weight. I'd expect low 30's to mid not being a bad bet.

Go burn a full tank through that rig!!!!


----------



## fender66 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey Lenny....Glad to have you on board TinBoats. You're gonna love it here.

Looks like you're getting serious with that new rig. Looks great. Congrats, and have a great day on the water on Friday! Don't forget to take pictures.....we love pictures! :wink:


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 17, 2011)

Welcome aboard. Were bouts in Pa, Mountain top? I noticed your occupation, Last time i was there i decided i wasn't going back, lol.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Nov 17, 2011)

Bugpac said:


> Welcome aboard. Were bouts in Pa, Mountain top? I noticed your occupation, Last time i was there i decided i wasn't going back, lol.


Close, I live in nanticoke....

And thanks all! I can't wait to get her on the water and boat some smallies!


----------



## Jim (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice boat upgrade man! =D> 

Love those G3 HP's.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Nov 17, 2011)

Jim said:


> Nice boat upgrade man! =D>
> 
> Love those G3 HP's.



Thanks jim! I'll be sure to get lots of pics lol


----------



## bulldog (Nov 17, 2011)

Welcome!! How do you like that 636? I had an 2001 ZX6R and loved it. Always wanted that year 636. The front end on them looks mean. I attached a picture of my old bike. Have fun with those smallies and that new rig!!


----------



## moelkhuntr (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice looking rig. Have fun fishing. Check impellar sharpness and clearances and my guess low to mid 30's depending on weight placement.


----------



## PSG-1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Lenny G3, Welcome aboard, sir! Good to have you here.

On a quick side note: 
I may soon be joining you guys with outboard jets. I've recently been giving some serious consideration to taking the prop drive of my 50 merc and outfitting it with a jet unit.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Nov 17, 2011)

bulldog said:


> Welcome!! How do you like that 636? I had an 2001 ZX6R and loved it. Always wanted that year 636. The front end on them looks mean. I attached a picture of my old bike. Have fun with those smallies and that new rig!!



I love this bike. It makes really good power for a 600 class bike, and handles very well. Plus I love the looks of it. Yours looks great. Is that custom paint or a vinyl wrap? either way it looks awesome. My bike is much more sedate looking....












moelkhuntr said:


> Nice looking rig. Have fun fishing. Check impellar sharpness and clearances and my guess low to mid 30's depending on weight placement.



The boat had a 60/40 yamaha jet on it when I went to look at it. A friend of mine had just traded his boat in that had this 115 merc on it. I would have never bought it with the little yammi on it, so i negotiated a deal for them to put the merc on the boat, and put a brand new jet lower. The entire lower end on this motor is brand new, and I know that the motor itself was well taken care of and has low hours. 



PSG-1 said:


> Lenny G3, Welcome aboard, sir! Good to have you here.
> 
> On a quick side note:
> I may soon be joining you guys with outboard jets. I've recently been giving some serious consideration to taking the prop drive of my 50 merc and outfitting it with a jet unit.



Before the Sea Nymph I fished the river with a little 14ft starcraft v-hull using a set of oars and an electric motor to move me back and forth across the river. Either that or i fished with a friend who had a polarcraft with a jet. I needed 2 vehicles and would launch the boat at one point, and pickup at another. It was a pain in the ass. I got the sea nymph and it was one of the best purchases I had ever made.....Until I got this  

ohh, and heres my hot rod for road/track duty







and a speedo clip on low boost 





This toy is actually going to be sold soon sadly... I just dont use it enough.... Even more so now that I have a river boat...


----------



## AllOutdoors (Nov 18, 2011)

Is the G3 HP 180 a stepped hull? I could be wrong but I believe it is. I wonder how well it will work with a jet? Nice boat.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Nov 18, 2011)

AllOutdoors said:


> Is the G3 HP 180 a stepped hull? I could be wrong but I believe it is. I wonder how well it will work with a jet? Nice boat.




There is a plaque on the back that is stamped JET ONLY, so idk.... But im not exactly sure what you mean by stepped hull EDIT* i posted some pics below. maybe you can see?


----------



## Lennyg3 (Nov 18, 2011)

First Fish on the new rig.... Did much more boating than fishing though haha.
Caught 14 smallies, and maybe twice that many walleyes. 2 were over 20"


----------



## Canoeman (Nov 18, 2011)

So what did it hit for MPH?

Stepped hull is your hull design.. see how it looks like steps in the 2nd picture..

What's that hull weigh? 

Good looking rig!!


----------



## Lennyg3 (Nov 18, 2011)

Canoeman said:


> So what did it hit for MPH?
> 
> Stepped hull is your hull design.. see how it looks like steps in the 2nd picture..
> 
> ...




I GPS'd it at 33mph. That was with my father and I in the boat, a topped off 32 gallon tank and a full livewell. I would imagine with a 1/4 tank and just me in the boat 35mph is doable. It runs really well. Its faster than my tracker with the 75hp prop. I am very pleased overall with it, however I initially thought a 115/80 would be a rocket ship out of the hole, and If I could do it again, I would have zero qualms about getting a 150/105. (my only concern with going bigger on the hammer would be that it may effect the way the boat drifts as it is a dream right now.) And the Trolling motor on it is an 80lb. thrust which moves the boat great! =D> 

Im not sure on hull weight, but it feels lighter than the tracker when in tow.

Thank you! The dealer I got the boat from was a pleasure to deal with, and I would recommend them to anyone. Great people to deal with all the way around. Lakeside Marine in harrisburg PA in case anyone is looking. The salesman was Tom Myers. (this is not a plug for them, as i get zero benefit from this, but good or bad I like to pass along info such as this to fellow members)


----------



## Canoeman (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks like dry hull weight is about 1200 lbs.. 

32 gallon tank is a beast, did they put that in custom? From spec it looked like a 27 gal.

For that weight to power ratio your lucky you went with the 115.. id say that would be min..

I understand wanting more power.. ill be re-powering this spring with a 150 or 200.. depending on what i can work out.

Congrats again!!


----------



## Lennyg3 (Nov 18, 2011)

Canoeman said:


> Looks like dry hull weight is about 1200 lbs..
> 
> 32 gallon tank is a beast, did they put that in custom? From spec it looked like a 27 gal.
> 
> ...




I was told it had a 32, but never run it to empty so I'm not sure. I don't know that it is nessecary but i def dont mind it.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Caught a ton of smallies and walleye yesterday. My buddy Allen (on the right) also got this northern.




He is one of the best fisherman I know, period. What makes it even more amazing is that he lost his right arm in a motorcycle accident. To see him do this with one arm is amazing.


----------



## Bob0429 (Jan 9, 2012)

jeez nice northern man. , i live down on the east side of the susqy near pequea. How do you do most of your fishin for smallies and walleye in the river ? , i saw in one of the pics your just using a tube on a jig?


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 9, 2012)

NIce boat, great fishing pics bro, I am southeast PA on the Skuke.


----------

